# escribir en el lado de cobre con eagle



## juanfrancosorin (Jun 9, 2006)

alguien sabe como hacer para que salga lo que uno  escribe en el eagle en board en la parte de cobre.
porque imprimo y solo me sale el circuito y las letras no.
help


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe como hacer para que salga lo que uno  escribe en el eagle en board en la parte de cobre.
> porque imprimo y solo me sale el circuito y las letras no.
> help



Lo que pasa es que al darle mirror a las letras las pone como layer azul, y si usted no le dice que imprima el layer azul no lo hace.

Lo más conveniente, si quiere ponerle algún textto de quién lo hizo, es imprimir el circuito y volver a meter la hoja e imprimirle el texto con word.

O con las letras ya puestas en el eagle, cámbielas de layer, no recuerdo si se peude.

Saludos


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

una forma de poner texto, si este se va a usar siempre el mismo ("Diseñado por nn", por ejemplo), es crear un "componente" que se incluye en las LIBs. Es algo tedioso dibujar el texto con los traces, pero te queda un sello que te pone lo que quieras en cobre y además en máscara.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 30, 2006)

tasman33 dijo:
			
		

> una forma de poner texto, si este se va a usar siempre el mismo ("Diseñado por nn", por ejemplo), es crear un "componente" que se incluye en las LIBs. Es algo tedioso dibujar el texto con los traces, pero te queda un sello que te pone lo que quieras en cobre y además en máscara.



Hola, yo leí mal la primera vez que postee, había entendido "por el otro lado del cobre".

En fin, aún así, elija el comando text y escriba, el problema que al pasarlo al cobre quedará invertido, asíq ue antes de imprimirlo apliquele "Mirrow" solo al texto, pero surge otro problema lo pone de "layer azul", si le dice que no imprima las capas azules tampoco imprimirá el texto.

Lo más fácil, es escribir el texto en Word, congelar la pantalla, irse al paint, pegar la pantalla, cortar solo el texto y aplicarle efecto espejo.

Ahora primero imprimimos con el eagle el pcb y metemos esa misma hoja y le imprimos le texto 

Saludos


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Lo más fácil, es escribir el texto en Word, congelar la pantalla, irse al paint, pegar la pantalla, cortar solo el texto y aplicarle efecto espejo.
> 
> Ahora primero imprimimos con el eagle el pcb y metemos esa misma hoja y le imprimos le texto
> 
> Saludos



Esto funciona muy bien para imprimir y hacer en casa el PCB, o en laboratorios pequeños o que hacen las mayas cerigráficas, pero no queda en el archivo PCB, y, al menos aquí en Perú, salvo uno, los fabricantes de PCB te piden el archivo EAGLE o GERBER (en USA también) ya que lo menten directo a los CNC, y yo ya no tengo paciencia para hacerme mis pcbs.

Yo me he creado un "componente" neutro (Indicar al editor que no requiere alimentación, no requiere conexión) y lo incluyo en el esquemático (lo tengo en una LIB de todo lo raro que he tenido que hacer para PCBs). Al hacer el PCB ya está mi texto incluído como un componente más, tanto en cobre como en la máscara de componentes. Simplemente lo muevo a la posición que deseo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 30, 2006)

tasman33 dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es una buena idea, esas máquinas de CNC ahorran muchísimo trabajo, ojalá un día bajen de precio de manera que cada quién pueda tener una en casa 

Su idea es buena, pero por que no crear el componente con puro texto en vez de con wires???

Saludos


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Si es una buena idea, esas máquinas de CNC ahorran muchísimo trabajo, ojalá un día bajen de precio de manera que cada quién pueda tener una en casa
> 
> Su idea es buena, pero por que no crear el componente con puro texto en vez de con wires???
> 
> Saludos



Con puro texto es dificil agregar algo así como un logo o distintivo en cobre.

Es cierto.... cuando uno busca en la web lo más barato en esos juguetes es 3,000 dólares, lo que lo hace un poco caro como hobby, pero para batches de producción propia ya podría pensarse, si vivieramos en otras latitudes  

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 30, 2006)

tasman33 dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si yo creo que para una empresa aunque sea pequeñita si funciona, los estudiantes muchas veces ocupan pcbs de buena calidad que no se logran con técnicas comúnes.

Yo estube contemplando la posibilidad de comprarme una para mi uso personal, pero tembién si alguien ocupaba pues hacérsela y poco a poco ir recuperando la inversión, de lo más accesible que encontre fue en http://lpkfusa.com, pedí una cotización pero no me la han enviado.

Encontre como hacer un fresadora pero esta fuera de mi alcance pues no dispongo de ese material, dejo el link por si a alaguien le interesa.

http://www.elrincondeltornero.com/Fresa CNC Toni.html

Había encontrado un tuto mejor pero ya no lo hayo.

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 27, 2009)

Al generar el gerber file puedes observar que hay un momento donde te da la opcion de que cara quieres que la maquina o la empresa te va a routear se van a hacer, ve el tutorial de creacion de gerber file esta muy explicado en ingles pero de seguro le entiendes.

http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_eagle44.htm


----------

